# Suppressing HVAC noise - perfection not needed



## Timbo1711 (Jan 3, 2015)

Hello Enthusiasts!

I've had a HT in my walkout level for 15 years. Over Xmas vacn I've been adding some cabinets, relocating electronics, moving closets, etc. I'm almost done but am trying to figure out how to suppress the HVAC noise I've exposed by opening up a new under stairs storage area adjacent to my HVAC room. This storage area isn't finished so I have many options. I don't need silence but i need maybe 80% suppression of the furnace fan noise. Sitting in the theater seating, the noise competes with normal conversation, so you can imagine it is bothersome.

My main question is what crude measures can I take to reduce noise by say 80%? I live near a Home Depot and see they have Roxul. I will probably buy a few bundles and experiment. In the closet area I can create a "door" barrier which should help a lot, but I'm also wondering about adding Roxul in various chambers in the furnace room. It is impossible to seal that room 100% all around with barriers (there are obstacles EVERYWHERE), but I can maybe install Roxul in 50% of the perimeter and ceiling. Will that help absorb air movement and fan sound that is bouncing around the room, or is it useless to pursue such an 80% reduction without a 100% seal? Please know, the theater has sheetrock on the HVAC room studs, but there is no sheetrock in the furnace room and no insulation between the studs...only the thin veneer of one layer of sheetrock separates the HT from the furnace.

So question....I'll surely build the door but should I randomly install Roxul in the furnace room, or is that effort useless?

I hope someone can understand my vague description here. It may be one of those "you have to be there" deals.

Thanks for your courageous advice!


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Some picutures would help a lot. I assume you mean to fill in between the studs & ceiling joists of the fernace room. I don't know if you will get 80%, but it will help. Putting up sheetrock after would help also. Make sure you use a solid core door. Do you have enough room in the furnace room to build a new wall to allow for an air space between the two? Insulating the closet will add to it as well.


----------

